# Aerial rescue involving a Cessna 182!



## Ekka (Oct 30, 2006)

2.48 mins and 13.85mb in WMV, shot by the victim not me, although I did edit it.

Http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/cessnarescue.wmv


----------



## chippermaster01 (Oct 30, 2006)

funny!


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 30, 2006)

You get to have all the fun!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Jim1NZ (Oct 31, 2006)

haha nice 1!


----------



## TackleTree (Oct 31, 2006)

Wonder if there was a hot mom around to see you! opcorn:


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 31, 2006)

Have to give you that one Ekka, didn't see that comming, good stuff!
Andy


----------



## newguy18 (Sep 23, 2007)

lol fooled me.


----------



## RDT (Sep 24, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LTREES (Jan 21, 2008)

DO YA HAVE ANY CAT RESCUES? I HAVE EXPIRIENCED 2, 1 IN THE DARK AFTER A LIGHTNING STORM. THE TRICK TO IT IS A PILLOW CASE, LONG SLEEVES AND WELDING GLOOVES. I ALWAYS OFFER THE 50 CENT 20 GA. METHOD FIRST, BUT THE OPT OUT FOR THE $ CLIMB. WHAT A RUSH TO CATCH THE P***Y IN A TREE.


----------

